

Make non-responsive sites look a bit better on phone screens - samerbuna
http://blog.bootname.com/2013/10/make-non-responsive-sites-look-bit.html

======
Filligree
Excellent. It's a pity this isn't getting more exposure.

~~~
samerbuna
Thanks. Signal often struggle in noise, but reach the right listener
eventually.

